# White Bass



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone catching white bass in the tailrace? We went 1 July but all that was caught was a catfish. Some eyes were being caught as well. I want to add a white bass to my list of fish caught.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ashtabula has a ton of them. Caught 2 last night just dinkin' around. Both were 14" I don't know anything about the tailrace. Sorry.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

They're a lot of fun, but I haven't seen any in the river this year. For a real white bass experience, head over to DL. Chase the surfacing schools in the evenings with topwater. It's one of those "must do" experiences. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very strange this year. Last couple springs there would be times when you couldn't keep the bass of your jig.....only seen 2 caught all this spring?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I may have to head east!!


----------

